# hyper dog fed Royal Canin



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My Aunt has a 7 month old puppy who is so hyper its unbelievable...she is feeding her Royal Canin junior...i have suggested to her that she should perhaps change her food and see how she goes..any thoughts on this?



I know all pups are to a certain extent hyper.. but wow this one is bouncing..

juliex


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

If cost aint an issue origen\acana...may help....my springer was mental on JWB but changed completely on Orijen


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> If cost aint an issue origen\acana...may help....my springer was mental on JWB but changed completely on Orijen


cheers i will let her know..cost is no issue

thankyou 
Juliex


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> My Aunt has a 7 month old puppy who is so hyper its unbelievable...she is feeding her Royal Canin junior...i have suggested to her that she should perhaps change her food and see how she goes..any thoughts on this?
> 
> I know all pups are to a certain extent hyper.. but wow this one is bouncing..
> 
> juliex


Its very strange how they all differ...one of mine is fine on RC but bounce's of the wall on F4Ds.

A great food to keep pups on the level from my point of view and tried and tested is wainwrights puppy salmon and potato....very calm pups and no upset tums:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

What breeds the pup? 
My shelties are fed on royal canin medium junior and medium adult without any problems.

Every dog acts differently on different food I guess.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> What breeds the pup?
> My shelties are fed on royal canin medium junior and medium adult without any problems.
> 
> Every dog acts differently on different food I guess.


its a sheltie :thumbup:

she has had two before..i know they are all different...but wow...
she also gets a little cooked chicken or raw mince mixed in with the RC


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> its a sheltie :thumbup:
> 
> she has had two before..i know they are all different...but wow...
> she also gets a little cooked chicken or raw mince mixed in with the RC


oooo what line is it from? 
I find dogs from different lines act differently, like Alaskas more active and wary of strangers. Kai's more laid back and enjoys more obstacle excersize.
At the age its at its likely that its mainly because of the breed and the age, at 7 month old Kai and Alaska both were hyper but tend to settle down.

How many walks is he/she getting? And for how long?
What I usually do is give them 4 walks a day usually 2 1 hour walks and and 2 half an hour walks. And let them run in the garden for a hour or so after we get back. (I have no grass on one corner of the garden from Alaska herding Kai).
:lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> oooo what line is it from?
> At the age its at its likely that its mainly because of the breed and the age, at 7 month old Kai and Alaska both were hyper but tend to settle down.
> 
> How many walks is he/she getting? And for how long?
> ...


she is getting loads of walks..today she was out for half an hour in the morning..hour and half i the aftrenoon and half an hour again this evening...

her previous ones were boys..are girls any different?

here she is when she first got her










she has finally got her place in training classes starting next week..my aunt has done some with her on her own as she used to help out at training classes years ago....

i will try and get some next weekend of her as she is now...her fur is growing lovely and all the puppy fur has now gone


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> she is getting loads of walks..today she was out for half an hour in the morning..hour and half i the aftrenoon and half an hour again this evening...
> 
> her previous ones were boys..are girls any different?
> 
> ...


What a beautiful girl.
What line's she from?
Girls imo are more active than boys. Growing up Alaska was more active than Kai who although fairly active didnt need as much mental stimulation as Alaska did.

The training lessons will hopefully help calm her down.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> What a beautiful girl.
> What line's she from?
> Girls imo are more active than boys. Growing up Alaska was more active than Kai who although fairly active didnt need as much mental stimulation as Alaska did.
> 
> The training lessons will hopefully help calm her down.


i'm not sure what line she is from..she is a very pretty girl and very loving ..when she is not bouncing off the walls..When my aunt gets her attention she is very good.. her heel work is brilliant..she is very very food orientated..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i'm not sure what line she is from..she is a very pretty girl and very loving ..when she is not bouncing off the walls..When my aunt gets her attention she is very good.. her heel work is brilliant..she is very very food orientated..


Haha sounds just like a sheltie. The way to their heart is food.

:lol:


----------

